# Recommend me some dark games, please.



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm not looking for horror games per se, especially not the jumpscare type. They're a dime a dozen and I own most of the good ones on steam.

The prime example I can cite here is Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne. That game was dark and nihilistic. It dealt with abstract concepts and exploration of the id. It had some exposition but it was largely a lonely adventure. I LIKED it. A lot. I haven't really played anything else that's quite like it.

Dark Souls is another decent example. Practically no narration or explanation as to why you're there, you have to piece it together from the pretty fucking grim world around you, but what IS there is worth figuring out. It paints a somber picture of a once great kingdom on the brink of destruction and forces greater than you fighting for who gets to end it all. You get to watch what few friends you have descend into madness, and you're almost always alone.

I already own Demon's Souls and Dark Souls 2. I don't have a PS4 so I can't play Bloodborne. I own every Shin Megami Tensei game.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 28, 2015)

Play Limbo


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2015)

Lone Survivor? Way different type of game though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 28, 2015)

san andreas
saints row 2
50 cent bulletproof


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> san andreas
> saints row 2
> 50 cent bulletproof



>Games with dark-skinned characters are dark


----------



## martryn (Oct 28, 2015)

This War Of Mine

You play the role of a group of survivors trying to make it through a long siege in a beat up building in the middle of a city, scavenging for food and medical supplies while trying to build up and reinforce your base of operations against raiders.  Very bleak.

Link removed


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2015)

Vino said:


> Play Limbo





Zaru said:


> Lone Survivor? Way different type of game though.



Played both D:



martryn said:


> This War Of Mine
> 
> You play the role of a group of survivors trying to make it through a long siege in a beat up building in the middle of a city, scavenging for food and medical supplies while trying to build up and reinforce your base of operations against raiders.  Very bleak.
> 
> Link removed



I shall look into it. Thanks


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2015)

Spec Ops: The Line is dark in a different sense

Haven't played the Metro games so dunno if it's legit dark but from what I've seen they should fit


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 28, 2015)

This War of Mine and Spec Ops are both good recs.

I don't consider them to be particularly dark, but...
Super Castlevania IV
Nier
Darksiders
If you like first-person dungeon crawlers there's an old game called Dungeon Master which is very dark in terms of atmosphere.  The SNES version has the worst controls but the best sound direction.
...
spring randomly to mind.  YMMV, though.  I thought Tales of the Abyss was quite dark in terms of theme and had some pretty dark moments that help facilitate said themes but it's hardly a dark game overall, and most of the games that are coming to mind are like that, so... *shrugs*


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Does Shadow of the Colossus and Starcraft Brood War count?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Does Shadow of the Colossus and Starcraft Brood War count?



SOTC counts but I've played both games.

Still doto all day?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 28, 2015)

No Doto for me yet, I'm taking a break until I find the counter to the Doom Alch trends

What about the Stanley Parable?


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2015)

Dead Space 1 and 2

Clive Barker's Undying

The Suffering

Condemned 1 and I guess 2 except for the last levels


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 28, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I shall look into it. Thanks



It's on sale on PC via Green Man Gaming.


Make sure to use the 22% discount code as well.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 28, 2015)

Koudelka on PSX
Shadow Hearts on PS2

Shadow Hearts Covenant on PS2 was good as well but just wasn't dark enough, but still may fit the bill for you.

Shadow Hearts From the New World is similar to Covenant in the darkness respect.  Many dislike the game but I like it, don't quite get the hate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2015)

I hear this Earthbound thing is a total mindfuck once you get deep into the game. But I assume you already played that too.

Also, shout out to nocturne. helluva game


----------



## Enclave (Oct 28, 2015)

khris said:


> I hear this Earthbound thing is a total mindfuck once you get deep into the game. But I assume you already played that too.
> 
> Also, shout out to nocturne. helluva game



Oh EarthBound is dark as fuck if you actually pay close attention to what is actually going on.  On the surface the game is all cheery and happy but if you look deeper, yeah, dark.

Oh and yes, Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne is pretty awesome and fits the bill as well.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2015)

Spec Ops: The Line.  x Dubai

Oh and anything 40K-related.


----------



## thisisutl (Oct 28, 2015)

Undertale... You WILL feel horrible if you decide to kill everything


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 28, 2015)

Patch 9.4 for Vampire:The Masquerade-Bloodlines came out about a month ago...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2015)

Serious Sam 2. That's some unholy pagan shit right there.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2015)

I appreciate the recommendations, guys. Got stuff to choose from now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2015)

Seriously, though. 

Rule of Rose and Haunting Ground. Some good survival horrors that have weird and bizarre settings that have a little something going on for them besides the usual formula.


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 29, 2015)

Baldur's gate 1 and 2 and planescape torment. 
You may thank me for intorducing you to top tier stuff.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> Baldur's gate 1 and 2 and planescape torment.
> You may thank me for intorducing you to top tier stuff.



I almost want to physically hurt you for thinking I haven't played these games.

I mean I only mention them on a daily basis 

Also none of those games fit the bill. PST to some extent, but not really.


----------



## Simon (Oct 30, 2015)

Darkest Dungeon.


----------



## teddy (Oct 30, 2015)

Might as well hit the digital devil saga duology when you have the time


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2015)

ted. said:


> Might as well hit the digital devil saga duology when you have the time



Quality idea. I had wondered about that, but wasn't sure if it was in the same vein or not.


----------



## teddy (Oct 30, 2015)

The gameplay is more akin to a traditional jrpg _(no demon fusion)_ and the plot is more fleshed out compared to nocturne's barebones approach of which i'd say it has the best story out of the smt games. relatively easier in comparison to nocturne's too but still challenging...that and you get to trade blows with a certain bonus boss who's one of, if not the hardest, boss in the whole franchise 

nier also has the darkness you seek plus it has a sequel coming out with gameplay that's looking to actually supplement the quality of the story this time around


----------



## EJ (Oct 31, 2015)

Heavy Rain

**


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2015)

While we're at it with Nier 2 getting a trailer, literally any game directed by Taro Yoko.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Actually, Donte May Cry is a good choice considering you unleash countless demons on humanity at the end and your brother shot a baby.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2015)

Nah, DMC and even DmC are very casual approaches to twisted stuff.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Nov 4, 2015)

I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream has some creepy stuff, but I already told you about that and yer foolishness prevented you from trying it. *Punches yer gut*

Theresia (DS) is extremely dark as you piece things out, but the graphics won't appeal to you.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 4, 2015)

doom            3


----------



## Byrd (Nov 4, 2015)

The Last of Us
Metro 2033
The Darkness
Max Payne 1 & 2
Any SMT that isn't Persona 3 & 4


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 6, 2015)

Dragon's Dogma: dark arisen. Starts out like a funny and silly open-ish world rpg. Then turns into Berserk towards the end of the main storyline and the craziest boss battle I've had in a long time 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(and yes you could sacrifice your loved one Berserk style if you want to)


. And then you gain access to the dark arisen DLC dungeon, which is basically dark souls, including the lore and should last you 20+ hours at least.

The Castlevania reboot thing made by mercurystream and kojima was also pretty much what you're looking for, not to mention an excellent and quite difficult game. I heard the sequel kinda sucks though.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 10, 2015)

Pathologic, The Void


----------

